# BALNEARIO "BOCA DEL RIO - TACNA" EL MAS AUSTRAL DEL PERU



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy interesante la verdad no podría decir que me parece lindo porque no es muy de mi gusto pero lo que si rescato es el progreso aparente que tiene. Y veo que es un lugar limpio. 

:cheers:



.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Luce limpio, ordenado, bien arregladito, con sus casitas de playa acogedoras. No me disgusta para nada, pero, no sé...me parece que le falta algo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

No está mal, supongo que poco a poco mejorará.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Buenas fotos no lo conozco pero he oido que tiene muchisima concurrencia saludos lord pollito y felicitaicones por el thread


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

No aprecio bien solo veo una pista con faroles en casi todas las fotos, y esas casitas creo que son algo asi como bungaloos no? falta mas verde , poner solo palmeritas no significa area verde. si desean que esa playa sea un gran balneario sureño pues deberian empezar con planificar la ciudad y no permitir construciones "temporales" para negocios como cevicherias( entiendase como 4 paredes apenas tarrajeadas y su techo de paja o eternit) sino locales con buen diseño arquitectonico aun siendo restaurantes. El poco atractivo de la mayoria de balnearios del pais es por la falta de planificacion del mismo y la poca gracia en los diseños arquitectonicos de los edificios y casas asi como la tendencia a dejarlas inconclusas donde el color ladrillo predomina... y esos carteles que abuso de ponerlos y permitir la colocacion de estos en los balnearios.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy linda playa!!!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esta en algo, pero le falta crecer aún más.

saludos


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

No me gusta.


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

boca del rio solo tiene 1800 habitantes, no sean malos, para su poblacion esta bien 

el balneario esta bien planficado, solo falta verdor 

ya pondre fotos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Le falta unos buenos hoteles al estilo Mancora

saludos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me parece que está bien para empezar. Con más árboles y áreas verdes, se verá mejor. Me gustaron las casitas. 

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

es el lugar ideal para alquilar una cabaña o casa de playa sencilla para la familia, la playa es limpia , el lugar es seguro y no esta atestada de turistas, ni de vendedores ni de comerciantes..


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mi prima vive en Tacna y siempre me dice para ir a boca del rio, una vez fui pero solo de pasadita y es interesante, tiene un super movimiento veranero


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Un par de preguntas a los tacneños ¿es la única playa en la región Tacna? , ¿va gente chilena, boliviana al balneario o prefieren ir a las playas de Arica?


----------

